# old stoneware jug



## bermuda bottles (Nov 18, 2005)

I found this diving,any idea how old/rare/value it may have.writing on side says J.T.Morton 107,108&109 Leadenhall St LONDON.The seal on right says REGd Mark 1849 POWELL BRISTOL.It is 11 1/2" tall & 7" wide.I think it may have been used to carry salt,any help with this would be great.


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 18, 2005)

i think it is a tobacco jar ,missing the lid.


----------



## Roger (Nov 18, 2005)

There is little info on J.T.Morton here.


----------



## NORG (Nov 19, 2005)

Here's one of my JT Morton bottles...


----------



## capsoda (Nov 21, 2005)

Under J.T.Morton your jug/jar says "Provision Merchant", so it probably had some type of food stuffs in it.
 Salt, tobacco and coffee were sent from the colonies to Europe so your jug/jar would have been filled with some European delicacy that couldn't be had otherwise.


----------



## TROG (Nov 22, 2005)

QUITE OFTEN SEE MORTON SALT JARS IN AUSTRALIA IN A LIGHT BLUE GLASS JAR FROM AROUND 1880 -1890 WHICH ARE VERY DESIRABLE BECAUSE OF THE COLOR. I HAVE PREVIOUSLY ONLY SEEN ONE OF THESE STONEWARE JARS WHICH WOULD BE APPROX 20 YEARS OLDER THAN THE GLASS JARS AND WOULD THINK AS OTHERS THAT THEY DID CONTAIN SALT OR SOME OTHER FOOD TYPE.


----------

